

Ron Paul: I’m worried that the government might kill Edward Snowden with a drone - finkin1
http://washingtonexaminer.com/article/2531662

======
lholden
The US Government killing Snowden would be political suicide and only give the
anti-surveillance movement teeth. (I'm not even sure that there is even a
"movement" right now, but it would certainly become one if this were to
happen.)

Ron and Rand Paul are just milking the NSA situation for all it's worth right
now.

~~~
finkin1
When you've been warning the public about the government's overreaching spying
programs for decades and a leak of this magnitude happens I think it's
appropriate to milk it a bit.

~~~
lholden
At least he voted Nay on the Patriot Act :)

Not that it mattered... only 66 nays in House (63d, 2r, 1i) and 1 in Senate
(1d).

------
X4
How many American people does the USA kill a day/month/year?

Drone attacks happen in the US too, but I think kills using the electric chair
also count. I believe that these figures reveal the face behind the mask of
the friendly Government.

